# Hair help!!!!!



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Need some recommendations please! 

To cut a long story short... (cos i waffle!) My hair is very long and it gets battered with my GHD's at least 3 times a week as my hair's the light fine fluffy type without straighteners! BUT have noticed lately that half way up my scalp my hairs breaking off in clumps  I reckoned allopecia but my hairdresser says its normal after having a baby  anyway is there a product out there you can recommend?
Ie, something after i have washed my hair, i can spray in and let it dry naturally without heating the hell out of it with the dryer then battering it with GHD's? 
So it leaves it relatively fluff/frizz free and shiny? 
Help! Before my hair falls out or i get in a strop and shave the lot off!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

What about frizz ease?? They have lots of differenct products - shampoo, conditioner, serums, mousses etc all designed for dry hair that gets battered with hot styling tools.

But, I would suggest you get a good trim and give your hair a nice hot oil treatment. Should help with the snapping, I would have thought.

Also, if it's any consolation, my hair has also been coming out in clumps and I rarely use any styling tools on my hair!! (C likes to pull my hair so I just wash it and tie it up!!)


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Frizz ease is good stuff. My very frizzy best friend swears by it!
I would have thought post prgenancy, any hormonal effects on your hair would have evened out - unless, if it's long, the stuff you have grown through is pregnancy hair (IYKWIM) and therefore not of the same quality. I know that during and after pg my  normally dead straight hair started curling in a frizzy sort of way that it's never done before and, actually, it's really only just after 2 or 3 decent cuts (i.e 6 inches off at a time) and 18 months that it's back to being straight and fairly sleek.

You could try using a smooth and sleek formulation shampoo/conditioner as I found that helped. If the friz ease doens't suit, try a light wax to smooth through with fingertips when it is almost dry to ease the frizz off - probably won't straighten it but will get rid of the fluff and you only need a very small amount to get a smooth look. You will, however, need to wash your hair regularly if you do or it will clog up. 

When my hair actually started fallign out post pg it came out at the roots though, not snapped off but, it could be snapping at the point where your hormones changed post pregnancy. My nails did that - I had a visible ridge along them where my hormones changed and, sadly, they went back to their old thin and flaky selves - I never had such nice nails as the 12 months durign late and post pregnancy!

If you are not too bothered about keeping it long, get a good cut done - as much off as you dare and that will suit - and this will help grow out any damaged hair quicker and, may not grow through any faster but will make what's there sleeker as will get rid of the split ends and general heat damage. You could also take some hair friendly supplements - Brewers yeast springs to mind for som reason. 

C~x


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Ceri,  I've got the same problem and i find Frizz Ease works wonders. But i have the same problem with hair falling out and even though i know it happens and it happened last time its still unnerving isn't it!  
Lou.


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi there
If you hair is breaking rather than falling out, then i would say its the heat damage
if you had Alopecia your hair would fall out from the root, and you would have complete bald patches.
Have you tried turning down the heat on your straighteners? if you have fine hair then you wouldn't need them on full whack heat
thats more for straightening very curly thick hair.
also when you use your straighteners, make sure you apply some serum/heat protection spray
other than that, try and have a good cut, get a few inches taken off, and do weekly conditioning treatments
and try to use your straighters less often, they totally kill the hair
im a hairdresser myself and the majority of my clients have frazzled hair from damn straigheners!
i use them myself, as i dont want to be a member of the frizz brigade, but i so wish big hair was trendy!  
Buy yourself some decent shampoo and conditioner from a salon rather than the supermarket
it will be a little more expensive, but the salon stuff is much better quality, and you dont need to use as much as the cheaper stuff
L'oreal, Paul Mitchel, and Schwartzkopf are all good makes.
good luck hun
love Danni x x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your help 

Gonna get some inches lopped off tomorrow!  Normally hate parting with my hair but have been so tempted to get the remmington out and do a number 1! Last time i felt like this i hacked about 6 inches off myself! (bad pmt that day!) So a cut, frizz ease and some treatment is on the way! Oh and my niece who's been staying has the little crawly friends in her hair at the mo  got mum to check mine after paranoia set in, thankfully they didnt set up camp in my head!


----------

